# How much do donkeys cost to take care of?



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

We had a donkey last summer.. And nothing was different about it than a horse. They are easy keepers.. we didnt have any problems. As for cost, it would just depend on where you live. She lived out in the pasture 24/7.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Donkeys around here, are cheap, unless they are broke to ride. They are hardier than horses, have stronger feet, etc. I am so glad you decided to get one =] They are very smart. The most a non-broke standered donkey has sold for is like $500? A little mini donkey went for a hundred and something at a auction. They are a lot of times, more protective than horses, and will fight off coyotes and things like that.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

We have several standard donkeys. One is broke to ride and cart trained. He belongs to my 4 year old neice. She has had him since she was a year old and they also have a horse for her but she loves that donkey. I think they gave $100 for it. But when they got him he was still a stud and hadn't been handled. My brother done everything with him and within 3 weeks he was broke to ride and drive  They are def. hardier then horses and eat a lot less. But I think they cost about the same to care for though. You still would have vet bills and feed bills. Are you wanting to get one as a companion? They are very protective and most of the times they won't let strange dogs in the pasture with whatever they are in with. An old friend of ours said they would stomp a snake if it would wonder in the field. Don't know how much truth there is to that.. But they don't let many "predators" in the field. Ours let our dogs in there but if it's a new dog they will chase them out.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

donkeys are great, love them, but they do need shelter for when it rains, and a rug on in the rain, they can get rain scald so easily


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the responses! I might get one as a companion for my gelding.

I'd heard about the dog thing. My aunt and uncle got a couple to keep on their cattle ranch because they had had some problems with coyotes taking calves. They haven't had a problem with them since.


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

donkeys are pretty hardy i know someone that had a donkey and it just stayed in the pasture the donkey didnt ever go to the vet and it really didnt have any shelter besides a tree and it did ok but you have to watch it because the donkey was mean they had a cow in the pasture and the donkey would always run the bull out of the pastures so they had to keep them seperated they also run away dogs i was at a horse auction saturday and a donkey went for about 50 or 60$


----------

